# SAQUEO EXTREMO: HACIENDA prepara la "TASA AMAZON" por ¡entrega de paquetes!



## Trecet (5 Mar 2022)

Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour


El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...




www.elmundo.es







_El Comité recomienda la opción de establecer «una tasa local por la ocupación del dominio público que se produce como consecuencia de la entrega a domicilio de paquetería»_


Hay que ser LADRONES. La MAFIA en Italia por lo menos te protege.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (5 Mar 2022)

joder esa me duele que yo compro mucho


----------



## Trecet (5 Mar 2022)

¿Si el mensajero te tira el paquete en marcha al jardín también se aplica la tasa?


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Mar 2022)

El estado está quebrado. De eso va todo esto. Bueno, y de que el corte del grifo del BCE está próximo.


----------



## AlterEgoYo (5 Mar 2022)

Y los tontos dirán, no importa, Amazon es muy rica, cuando es obvio que serán los clientes españoles los que pagarán esa tasa. Otra más...

Por cierto, llevo años sin escuchar a un político diciendo que hay que reducir gastos. Esa posibilidad no entra en su cabeza.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (5 Mar 2022)

La quiebra va a ser absoluta. Creo que con esta reforma se van a pagar más impuestos que lo que cobras.


----------



## auyador (5 Mar 2022)

¿El comité de "expertos" ha dicho algo de recortar gastos?


----------



## jeiper (5 Mar 2022)

Amazon acelerando la implantación del reparto con drones en 3, 2, 1. Pero dará igual, entonces gravarán la ocupación del espacio aéreo.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Mar 2022)

Joputas no se sacian nunca. Huir cuanto antes del país que os esquilman.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (5 Mar 2022)

Han hecho una lista de todas las actividades cotidianas que te afectan, sean activas o pasivas, y van a cobrar por todas y cada una de ellas.

Tasa de entrega de paquetes, además del IVA
Tasa de compra en tienda física, además del IVA

Tasa de entrada en las ciudades, además del Impuesto de circulación
Tasa de circunvalación de las ciudades, además del Impuesto de circulación

Y así con todo, te cobrarán por cada acto cotidiano por cada forma en la que lo hagas, a ver si así te pueden cobrar dos veces por lo mismo y parar más eficientemente a la ultraderecha putinesca.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> _El Comité recomienda la opción de establecer «una tasa local por la ocupación del dominio público que se produce como consecuencia de la entrega a domicilio de paquetería»_



Ocupacion del dominio publico? De verdad se han tenido que inventar esa jodida gilipollez para justificar un nuevo expolio?


----------



## Kenthomi (5 Mar 2022)

Es una locura nos esta deborando el Estado


----------



## Kenthomi (5 Mar 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ocupacion del dominio publico? De verdad se han tenido que inventar esa jodida gilipollez para justificar un nuevo expolio?



Los paquetes deben de llegar a través de un teletransporte público y de dominio publico

Creo que se refieren a esa tecnología


----------



## treblinca (5 Mar 2022)

A Sanchinflas le están presionando para que baje el sueldo de funcionarios y las pensiones, se le ve desmejorado además.
No creo que recaude más con esta masacre de impuestos que está montando, solo queda la rebaja de los sueldos públicos.


----------



## Kenthomi (5 Mar 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Han hecho una lista de todas las actividades cotidianas que te afectan, sean activas o pasivas, y van a cobrar por todas y cada una de ellas.
> 
> Tasa de entrega de paquetes, además del IVA
> Tasa de compra en tienda física, además del IVA
> ...



Y cuando te de un ataque al corazón te meterán una tasa por intentar morirte


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (5 Mar 2022)

socialismo, no recibiras paquetes sin pagar mas y seras feliz


----------



## Loco_Ivan (5 Mar 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ocupacion del dominio publico? De verdad se han tenido que inventar esa jodida gilipollez para justificar un nuevo expolio?



Hacienda cobrando una tasa por la ocupación del dominio público que pertenece a los ayuntamientos, jojojojo

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (5 Mar 2022)

"Pero Rusia va a sufrir mucho", decían


----------



## patroclus (5 Mar 2022)

A disfrutar de lo votado.


----------



## Gentilischi (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour
> 
> 
> El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...
> ...



Considera lo siguiente:

ECI, Ikea o Alcampo tienen que pagar el *impuesto de Grandes Superficies*. 

Amazon no. 

ECI, Ikea o Alcampo no pueden realizar prácticas* fiscales agresivas* como el famoso "doble irlandés - sanwich holandés". 

Amazon sí. 

Sólo hay 2 situaciones justas: 
- o *follamos todos* (ECI, IKEA o Alcampo pasan a pagar MENOS impuestos) 
- o *la puta al río* (Amazon pasam agar MÁS impuestos).


----------



## pepeleches (5 Mar 2022)

Tengo una teoría, que veo cada vez más confirmada. Y es que en occidente, especialmente en España, los impuestos tradicionales y más visibles (IRPF, SS, IVA ya están en máximos.

De hecho, incluso podríamos decir que gran parte de la población solo percibe claramente el IRPF. Para muchos el de SS es un gran desconocido, ni entienden muy bien la brutalidad que se paga (el concepto más alto!!!), ni lo perciben como suyo, aunque obviamente salga de su trabajo. Igual que lo del IVA, no se paran a pensar que el que te quiten un 15% de tu nómina o el que todo lo que compres tengan un sobrecoste de un 15% de media tiene un efecto bastante parecido. 

Pero es impopular subir estos impuestos, porque entonces la gente sí que lo percibe como que le afecta. Tenemos una cultura tan anticapitalista que una gran mayoría se alegra cuando suben los impuestos a los demás, la gente no percibe los efectos negativos de que le suban los impuestos a su empresa. Que por supuesto, se termina pagando siempre entre todos con menos trabajo, sueldos más reducidos, productos más caros.

Pues bien, cuando ya llegó ese momento en que el ciudadano percibía que esos impuestos estaban en el límite, la estrategia a todos los niveles ha sido crear cientos de impuestos de esos que se cuelan por medio, generan en conjunto toneladas de ingresos, pero sin el rechazo directo de la ciudadanía (al menos de una mayoría...) porque no lo perciben tanto. 

Ahí tenemos las tasas de CO2, un autoimpuesto que llena los bolsillos de los políticos. Mil tipos distintos de tasas ecológicas, tasas a las bebidas azucaradas, tasas a las transacciones, y también (como en este caso) tasas directamente a actividades que funcionan y mueven pasta.

La tasa Google o esta nueva tasa Amazon es, ni más ni menos, una excusa para intentar rapiñar a modelos de negocio que funcionan con la excusa más peregrina. Oye, que has descubierto la pólvora y mueves dinero, pues te pongo un impuesto por desgastar la calle. 

Por supuesto, ese impuesto sale siempre del ciudadano. Pero es que es increíble como los últimos años cada mes salen impuestos nuevos. De esos que no provocan escándalo, que apenas son nombrados en los medios. Pero que juntos tienen el efecto de seguir ampliando hasta el infinito la capacidad de rapiñar hasta la última gota de sangre del ciudadano.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (5 Mar 2022)

Hay que se EXTREMADAMENTE HIJO DE PUTA para que esto, simplemente, se te pase por la cabeza.

¿A qué inútil de mierda se le habrá pasado por su puta cebolla?


----------



## cerilloprieto (5 Mar 2022)

Alguno pensará que sólo afecta a quien pida por mAmazón. Vuestros pedidos diarios de pizzas y doritos, así como la entrega de cartas, también lo pagaréis. 

Ser una colonia del Imperio significa estar sometida a expolio continuo, para su mantenimiento y expansión. Traidores y mercenarios no se pagan solos.


----------



## Dovahkiina (5 Mar 2022)

Nos llevan cobrando por respirar más de dos años, ¿de verdad os pensabais que iban a parar ahí?


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Mar 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ocupacion del dominio publico? De verdad se han tenido que inventar esa jodida gilipollez para justificar un nuevo expolio?



Y con el agravante de que esa excusa serviría para ponerte un impuesto incluso cada vez que sales a pasear, o a comprar el pan


----------



## Saluter (5 Mar 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ocupacion del dominio publico? De verdad se han tenido que inventar esa jodida gilipollez para justificar un nuevo expolio?



Así es, una gilipollez absurda. Por esa regla de tres que saqueen a impuestos a quienes se mueven libremente en coche y aparcan un rato a la salida de la tienda o cuando van a recoger a un amigo a casa. ¿Que más da que sea Amazon o un ciudadano cualquiera? ¿Donde está la libertad? El caso es robar al ciudadano.


----------



## dangerbyte (5 Mar 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ocupacion del dominio publico? De verdad se han tenido que inventar esa jodida gilipollez para justificar un nuevo expolio?



Es duplicar los impuestos.
No se para que están los impuestos de circulación. Con este impuesto ya se supone que ocupas un dominio público.
Luego está el pago por estacionamiento de tiempo regulado


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Mar 2022)

Que tasas no que pollas. Que bajen las pensiones de una puta vez


----------



## pepeleches (5 Mar 2022)

dangerbyte dijo:


> Es duplicar los impuestos.
> No se para que están los impuestos de circulación. Con este impuesto ya se supone que ocupas un dominio público.
> Luego está el pago por estacionamiento de tiempo regulado



A ver, que no funciona así. 

Primero eligen la víctima. A ver, una actividad que mueva pasta, que sea de uso mayoritario para poder recaudar mucho. 

Y luego, simplemente, crean una narrativa justificando ese impuesto. Es, simplemente, un 'necesitamos 3.000 millones, a ver de dónde los podemos sacar'

Y ya.


----------



## WerVoss (5 Mar 2022)

Sanguijuelas hijos de puta


----------



## Don Redondón (5 Mar 2022)

Entonces el impuesto de circulación ya no se paga? Porque esto es pagar dos veces por lo mismo


----------



## Porestar (5 Mar 2022)

Imagino que proporcionará a los repartidores permisos para parar más de 2 minutos y ocupar parte de las aceras, ¿verdad? ¿verdad?


----------



## Hasta los webs (5 Mar 2022)

Estos rojos hijos de la grandísima puta no pararan hasta dejar el país hecho un solar.Si la gente no se levanta contra toda esa mierda estos cabrones seguirán apretando..


----------



## gargamelix (5 Mar 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Y los tontos dirán, no importa, Amazon es muy rica, cuando es obvio que serán los clientes españoles los que pagarán esa tasa. Otra más...
> 
> Por cierto, llevo años sin escuchar a un político diciendo que hay que reducir gastos. Esa posibilidad no entra en su cabeza.



Y de renunciar a la corrupción e ineficiencia no te digo nada, antes se pegan un tiro en los huevos.


----------



## sirpask (5 Mar 2022)

Me imagino a los expertos socialistas trabajando sentados en un banco del paseo del Prado, con un cuaderno escribiendo todas las cosas cotidianas que hace la gente a su alrededor y pensando como sacar dinero de ello.

Joder, que mala gente.


----------



## FilibustHero (5 Mar 2022)

_Hemos detectado que hay algunas personas que todavía no compran en Amazon así que vamos a implantar la tasa de "comprar en otros sitios" para que el impuesto sea más igualitario._


----------



## zirick (5 Mar 2022)

Más impuestos?
Socialismo destructor


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Mar 2022)

No se dan cuenta que con esto vuelven a joder una vez mas a las pymes... amazon no pierde, amazon repercutira en sus vendedores esta tasa...


----------



## kenny220 (5 Mar 2022)

*el tributo no debería recaer exclusivamente sobre el comercio por internet*, *aplicándose también sobre el comercio tradicional* cuando se realice el presupuesto de hecho del gravamen, para evitar tratamientos discriminatorios».
Vamos a ver, peatonalizas, no dejas que los clientes accedan con coche a buscar la mercancía, y ahora me pones un impuesto por entregar la mercancía a mis clientes.


----------



## Blackmoon (5 Mar 2022)

Hay que acabar con esa raza sarnosa de ladrones sin escrúpulos que son los políticos al servicio de los partidos políticos. Nos saquean a muerte.


----------



## iidk (5 Mar 2022)

Para cuando el impuesto a los pantalones no bombachos?


----------



## Gatoo_ (5 Mar 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Considera lo siguiente:
> 
> ECI, Ikea o Alcampo tienen que pagar el *impuesto de Grandes Superficies*.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero no estás teniendo en cuenta que esa tasa también afectará a ECI, Ikea y Alcampo cuando hagas una compra online.


----------



## WerVoss (5 Mar 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> A Sanchinflas le están presionando para que baje el sueldo de funcionarios y las pensiones, se le ve desmejorado además.
> No creo que recaude más con esta masacre de impuestos que está montando, solo queda la rebaja de los sueldos públicos.



Muy apurado se tendría que ver para hacer eso y de hacerlo sería una cantidad simbólica, pero vamos ahí tendría de sobra para empezar,sobre todo en los hay-untamientos y diputaciones. Pero bueno ya sabemos que esos son gente de la casa que siempre vota y hay que tenerlos contentos.


----------



## grom (5 Mar 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Y los tontos dirán, no importa, Amazon es muy rica, cuando es obvio que serán los clientes españoles los que pagarán esa tasa. Otra más...
> 
> Por cierto, llevo años sin escuchar a un político diciendo que hay que reducir gastos. Esa posibilidad no entra en su cabeza.



"Reducir gastos" significa "dejar de robar"

No es que no entre en su cabeza, es que quieren seguir robando, y cada vez mas.


----------



## chortinator (5 Mar 2022)

Ahora si que va la agenda 2030 a todo plan, no podreis comprar nada



No tendreis nada pero sereis felices jijijijiji


en cambio ellos lo tendran todo y se reiran de vosotros en vuestra puta cara, la mayoria viendo como les colaron el covidtimo se lo tienen bien merecido.


----------



## Murray's (5 Mar 2022)

Pues a comprar a wallapop o vinted, o el rastro los domingos.

Lo que no comprendo como el mercado de segunda mano no consigue arrancar en ispein con lo que es el poder adquisitivo del pais y sus impuestos, mientras otros paises ,incluso más ricos a cuyos ciudadanos les sobran los billetes y pagan menos impuestos si hay un mercado de segunda mano muy potente.

Debe ser algún gen del español que asocia segunda mano a pobreza. Lo mismo que desprenderse del coche que para el español es sinónimo de opulencia y no ser menos que el vecino rico.

Pueblo de miserables y subnormales espein, de complejos, envidias y gilipollas


----------



## Gentilischi (5 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ya, pero no estás teniendo en cuenta que esa tasa también afectará a ECI, Ikea y Alcampo cuando hagas una compra online.



Tienes razón. Pero el grueso de lqs ventas de Alcampo es la compra física presencial, no online. Por otro lado Amazon tiene otras fuentes de ingreso. Siendo la principal su negocio en lq nube (AWS).


----------



## George Orwell (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Loco_Ivan (5 Mar 2022)

WerVoss dijo:


> Muy apurado se tendría que ver para hacer eso y de hacerlo sería una cantidad simbólica, pero vamos ahí tendría de sobra para empezar,sobre todo en los hay-untamientos y diputaciones. Pero bueno ya sabemos que esos son gente de la casa que siempre vota y hay que tenerlos contentos.



Pero si justamente los hayuntamientos estan saneados, la gran mayoría no tiene deuda.

El que tiene pufo son las autonomías y el gobierno central.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Klapaucius (5 Mar 2022)

Cada día inventan un impuesto nuevo estos hijos de la gran puta. El Estado está quebrado.


----------



## su IGWT (5 Mar 2022)

Mira que odio las subidas de impuestos pero…
El comercio online hace que no se pague el iva en españa (nunca, jamas) y el beneficio de la venta va a engrosar unirpf o is tambien fuera de españa. El comercio local (en el cual incuyo el corte ingles et ) creaba mas puestos de trabajo en el pais con los impuestos que conlleva, iva e irpf/is tambien aqui a españa… hasta cierto punto intentan revertir esta perdida de ingresos que conlleva el comercio online.

por ej. Si compras una estanteria en la tienda leroy merin el iva se paga en españa. El trabajado tiene SS y todo aqui, del beneficio de l empresa ya no digo anda q es una gran empresa y seguranemtne se va fuera del pais. Pero si compramos esa estanteria online el iva ya no se declara en España y se necesitan muchos menos trabajadores y menos cualificados


----------



## Menchi (5 Mar 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Han hecho una lista de todas las actividades cotidianas que te afectan, sean activas o pasivas, y van a cobrar por todas y cada una de ellas.
> 
> Tasa de entrega de paquetes, además del IVA
> Tasa de compra en tienda física, además del IVA
> ...



Es que da la sensación de eso, de que quieren cobrar por todo y cada uno de las cosas que puedas o no hacer en tu vida diaria.

Ellos van prohibiendo o haciendo más caras las cosas que normalmente hace la gente. Luego, evidentemente, la gente se buscan otras cosas que no requiera pagar el dinero que los amos piden por hacerlas. Cuando ya dejan de cobrar por lo que pohibieron o gestionaron, ahora hacen lo mismo con la alternativa que se buscaron los remeros para no pagar por hacer lo que sea.

Es alucinante. Es querer controlar y cobrar por todas y cada una de las cosas que puedas hacer en tu día a día.

Ahora los bandoleros no van por la sierra, visten de puta madre y crean leyes para asaltarnos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (5 Mar 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Tienes razón. Pero el grueso de lqs ventas de Alcampo es la compra física presencial, no online. Por otro lado Amazon tiene otras fuentes de ingreso. Siendo la principal su negocio en lq nube (AWS).



Amazon tiene otras fuentes de ingreso en otros países. España probablemente suponga el 1% de su negocio global.

¿Sabes lo que hizo Uber cuando le tocaron las pelotas en Valencia y Barcelona?


----------



## WerVoss (5 Mar 2022)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pero si justamente los hayuntamientos estan saneados, la gran mayoría no tiene deuda.
> 
> El que tiene pufo son las autonomías y el gobierno central.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



Habrá de todo, pero yo me refería a los sueldos que ahí tienen de sobra por donde recortar, como en esa diputación en Galicia que pagaban entre 6000 y 10000 euros mensuales a los empleados.


----------



## trichetin (5 Mar 2022)

auyador dijo:


> ¿El comité de "expertos" ha dicho algo de recortar gastos?



El «comité de expertos» vive de los impuestos.
Que no es sólo Amazon. Que te van a poner un sobre coste hasta a las pizzas (va de pone tasa al reparto a domicilio, porque con eso la gente ya no coge el coche para ir a comprar y de alguna forma hay que robarte).

Qué buenos son los expertos de comunicación. Para eso si son buenos. La gente cae como moscas con sus conceptos.


----------



## Lemavos (5 Mar 2022)

Todo lo que sea robarle a los ricos especuladores me gusta. 

Que se joda:

Amazon por millonario especulador con sede en PARAÍSOS fiscales


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Mar 2022)

Ruiz-Huerta: "Si hacen falta más recursos públicos hay que acudir al IRPF y al IVA"


El presidente del comité de expertos para la reforma fiscal señala que la verdadera capacidad recaudatoria está en las clases medias y recomienda limitar la competencia fiscal a la baja




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Gatoo_ (5 Mar 2022)

su IGWT dijo:


> Mira que odio las subidas de impuestos pero…
> El comercio online hace que no se pague el iva en españa (nunca, jamas)



Eso cambió hace poco










El comercio electrónico pagará el IVA del país donde se consume el producto


Entra en vigor una normativa que busca armonizar este impuesto en este sector en toda la UE




www.google.com


----------



## Karlb (5 Mar 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Considera lo siguiente:
> 
> ECI, Ikea o Alcampo tienen que pagar el *impuesto de Grandes Superficies*.
> 
> ...



"Las Comunidades Autónomas que lo tienen aprobado son Asturias (derogado desde el 1 de enero de 2015), Cataluña, La Rioja y Navarra.”

"Es el funcionamiento de grandes establecimientos comerciales que superen una superficie útil de exposición y venta al público, sin* incluir las superficies destinadas a oficinas, aparcamientos y almacenes no visitables por el público (2.500 metros cuadrados en Cataluña y La Rioja, 2.000 en Navarra y 4.000 en Asturias). "*


----------



## |||||||| (5 Mar 2022)

Lo próximo: impuestazo a los zapatos por desgastar las aceras públicas. Además, cuanto más gordo, más pagas, que el desgaste no es el mismo.


----------



## Tanchus (5 Mar 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Es una locura nos esta deborando el Estado



Espero que al menos la que me "debore" a mí sea Deborah Wells.


----------



## Alex Cosma (5 Mar 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Es una locura nos esta deborando el Estado



Pues tanto VOX como PODEMOS (supuestos enemigos) dicen que el ESTADO está en retroceso y que hay que salvarlo...
VOX dice que el ESTADO está en manos de los globalistas (es decir, una parte del capitalismo) y PODEMOS dice que está en manos del capitalismo en general...

¿Alguna vez se dará cuenta la gente de que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL es uno y sólo uno, y que la función de los particos políticos es ocultar esto, creando falsas alternativas e impidiendo otras?

*EL ESTADO CREÓ EL CAPITALISMO*

*El capitalismo asume su papel de malo de la película, para de esa manera salvar al ESTADO, ya que éste es quien protege los intereses del capitalismo.*

El dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL siempre se ha dedicado al saqueo, al pillaje y al liberticidio. El problema lo tiene el PUEBLO LLANO, que cuando le metieron mil (o diez mil) eurillos en el bolsillo, o cuando le llenaron de bienes materiales y comodidades, se tragó hasta el fondo la farsa del progreso y el Estado de Bienestar.

El dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL es hiper-nocivo, y lo sería más precisamente si nos metiera el equivalente a 5000€ permanentes en el bolsillo (es decir, inflacción incluida) y nos llenara de derechos y libertades...

¿Algún día entenderéis que todo lo que el PUEBLO quiera debe procurárselo él mismo, y no delegar la totalidad de su existencia, de la cuna a la tumba, en castas de expertos (de los que luego quejarse)?

Si yo delego la totalidad de mi existencia en alguien, yo ya no soy yo, sino que soy lo que el otro quiere... Porque el otro, el que acepta que yo delegue en él la totalidad de mi existencia, quiere que yo sea dependiente de él.

Si vendo mi alma al "diablo", ¿por qué me quejo luego de las consecuencias?


----------



## Akira. (5 Mar 2022)

Lo de inventarse cosas ya lo justifica todo, pero bueno nada que nos extrañe a estas alturas, estamos a la orden de sanguijuelas.


----------



## trukutruku (5 Mar 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Así es, una gilipollez absurda. Por esa regla de tres que saqueen a impuestos a quienes se mueven libremente en coche y aparcan un rato a la salida de la tienda o cuando van a recoger a un amigo a casa. ¿Que más da que sea Amazon o un ciudadano cualquiera? ¿Donde está la libertad? El caso es robar al ciudadano.



Ya lo hay, se llaman multas de tráfico.


----------



## ddeltonin (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> ¿Si el mensajero te tira el paquete en marcha al jardín también se aplica la tasa?



Jardin? que jardin?

Esto no es usalandia!!!


----------



## Poseidón (5 Mar 2022)

Se avecina nueva subida de amazon prime pues. El resto de empresas pues se joderan y pagaran.


----------



## Murray's (5 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> joder esa me duele que yo compro mucho




Descargate la app de vinted


----------



## Al-paquia (5 Mar 2022)

Y si lo recojo en un punto amazon? Seguro que también. Va a costar más el engendro burocrático que el beneficio a los ayuntamientos.


----------



## treblinca (5 Mar 2022)

WerVoss dijo:


> Muy apurado se tendría que ver para hacer eso y de hacerlo sería una cantidad simbólica, pero vamos ahí tendría de sobra para empezar,sobre todo en los hay-untamientos y diputaciones. Pero bueno ya sabemos que esos son gente de la casa que siempre vota y hay que tenerlos contentos.



Bajar un 10% las pensiones y los sueldos públicos ya son 30.000 millones de ahorro. Recortar otros 20.000 millones de TVs publicas, chiringuitos del genaro, memoria histórica, funcionarios de baja, fusionando ayuntamientos...
50.000 millones ahorrados es una pasta.


----------



## Ritalapollera (5 Mar 2022)

Tú eres SUBNORMAL, SUBNORMAL perdido.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circodelia2 (5 Mar 2022)

Subida de impuestos directos e indirectos a toda marcha, pero lo de reducir chiringuitos donde las pelofrito se rascan bien el parrus nada de nada.
....


----------



## vanderwilde (5 Mar 2022)

La fiesta de las últimas décadas no se iba a pagar sola, y lo que queda por delante, que no es poco.


----------



## rafabogado (5 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> A ver, que no funciona así.
> 
> Primero eligen la víctima. A ver, una actividad que mueva pasta, que sea de uso mayoritario para poder recaudar mucho.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, el Estado tiene que mantener sus ingresos y aumentarlos.

Si la gente no consume gasofa, de la que un 70 % son impuestos, le aplicarán la proporción adecuada a las baterías de los coches eléctricos. Y si no se puede porque es incongruente el discurso, pues le aplicarán un 80 % de impuestos a los neumáticos.

Si la gente se ajusta el cinturón y vive con velas para consumir algo menos de electricidad, suben el precio de la electricidad para que sus ingresos se mantengan. A menos consumo, más impuesto o más zarandajas, para que siempre entre el mismo dinero en las arcas públicas o de los amigos, a los que hay que mimar.

Todo está inventado. Si la gente pusiera placas solares y no consumiera electricidad, aparecería la tasa del 80 % sobre cada placa solar por motivos medioambientales... y luego colocarían un contador obligatorio dentro de cada casa, para que pagaras en función de lo que has consumido de tus propias placas solares.

Ese es el camino. Si investigais las subvenciones solares, las dan, pero con el requisito de que en la instalación te metan en el cuadro un magneto que registra lo que consumes de solar, o sea, que ya han puesto la primera piedra en las casas para, en el futuro, saber que tienes solar... y ya que estás censado, cobrarte una tasa por lo consumido del sol, porque "el sol también es dominio público", dirán.

Vamos, lo de la solar acabará como con los pozos, que te abres en tu propia finca y para legalizarlo le ponen un contador y pagas por el agua que sacas de tu propia finca. El argumento es también que "el dominio público hídrico es de todos", o sea, que el agua de debajo de tu parcela no es tuya. Y eso dirán de la solar más adelante... que tu parcela es tuya... pero no lo que hay arriba y que apoquines a % de lo que sacas, sea sol o agua.

Esto siempre va de lo mismo. Los impuestos se mueven detrás del flujo de dinero. Cuando la gente los esquiva, los impuestos van detrás, en una persecución infinita.


----------



## Lubinillo (5 Mar 2022)

Eso si pero que amazon no pague ni un puto impuesto, a donde vamos a llegar, que los paguen los borregos que para eso estan!


----------



## tovarovsky (5 Mar 2022)

No levantareis cabeza mientras no vayais en masa a destruyir a vuestras castuzas gestoras torturadoras. Todo lo demás es hablar por no callar.


----------



## Smoker (5 Mar 2022)

Pagar pagar pagar y volver a pagar, pagar pagar pagar y volver a pagar, de eso se trata el estado del bienestar


----------



## ENRABATOR (5 Mar 2022)

Han puesto ya la imagen de "Es el socialismo, amigos"?


----------



## Galvani (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour
> 
> 
> El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...
> ...



Eso es. La mafia protege. Estos saquean como una garrapata y te envenenan.


----------



## Gigatr0n (5 Mar 2022)

... todavía estoy esperando a que me cobren por entrar cada mañana en la autovía... LLORONES!


----------



## Antiparras (5 Mar 2022)

no puedes ir al centro a comprar porque no te van a dejar circular con tu coche. Si pides a domicilio te van a sablear, no tendrás nada y serás feliz


----------



## olalai (5 Mar 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Pagar pagar pagar y volver a pagar, pagar pagar pagar y volver a pagar, de eso se trata el estado del bienestar



Si al menos pagaras pero te dieran a cambio como contribuyente el bienestar prometido ... pero cada vez a peor


----------



## trancos123 (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour
> 
> 
> El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...
> ...



Hacienda no, el PSOE. 
Poned nombre a los verdaderos culpables.


----------



## Orooo (5 Mar 2022)

Pillaras los paquetes al vuelo y seras feliz


----------



## Tercios (5 Mar 2022)

No preocuparse, que lo pagan las multinasionale, chiqui.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (5 Mar 2022)

El problema no es que amazon pague pocos impuestos. Es que a las empresas nacionales pagan una morterada que apenas les permite mantenersa a flote. Poner un impuesto ad hoc a amazon y aliexpress no busca solucionar ese problema, sino esquilmarnos aún más a todos y engoradar a la oligarquía socialista parasitaria (valga la redundancia). En conclusión, el subnormal eres tú.


----------



## Chortina Premium (5 Mar 2022)

auyador dijo:


> ¿El comité de "expertos" ha dicho algo de recortar gastos?



Es el mismo comité de ejspertos del Birush, ni está ni se le espera, son Sanchijuelo y sus socios podetarras


----------



## Shudra (5 Mar 2022)

Hay que pagar alquiler social a los macheteros de la paz.


https://www.comunidad.madrid/sites/default/files/doc/vivienda/lud_2022_01_a.pdf


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Mar 2022)

Venga, que un impuesto más ni se nota.

Agenda 2030: estarás muerto y serás feliz.


----------



## S4ng (5 Mar 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ... todavía estoy esperando a que me cobren por entrar cada mañana en la autovía... LLORONES!



No se preocupe eso no va a ocurrir hasta el año que viene según la oja de ruta que tiene marcada el bobierno en ese tema.

Bonus Track:



PD: Si USted estaba siendo ironico mis disculpas Caballero.


----------



## Gigatr0n (5 Mar 2022)

S4ng dijo:


> No se preocupe eso no va a ocurrir hasta el año que viene según la oja de ruta que tiene marcada el bobierno en ese tema.



... y el año que viene seguiremos igual.



S4ng dijo:


> PD: Si USted estaba siendo ironico mis disculpas Caballero.



No, no lo estaba siendo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 Mar 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La quiebra va a ser absoluta. Creo que con esta reforma se van a pagar más impuestos que lo que cobras.



No creo que falte mucho, creo que ya andamos sobre el 50% o así. 

Tan sólo con el IVA + IRPF ya te soplan más del 40% de tus ingresos.


----------



## Derroition Man (5 Mar 2022)

El saqueo ya es a calzón quitado porque saben que el borrego bozalerdo español va tragar con todo.


----------



## Lian (5 Mar 2022)

Y para mas cojones;

Exigen «oportunidades de trabajo» para refugiados ucranianos

Para la gente de aquí no se mueven, pero exigen para los de fuera. Es impresionante.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Mar 2022)

Deberían incluir también la entrega de comida a domicilio, incluyendo el reparto de supermercados.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (5 Mar 2022)

La moto o bicicleta del repartidor ocuparia tambien un espacio de dominio publico............a pagar.


----------



## hemorroide (5 Mar 2022)

Sin haberlo leído ni entendido del todo es como que te están contando que tu casa no es tuya del todo y que tienes que pagar por permitir a alguien entrar en algo que en realidad le pertenece al Estado. ¿Cómo de hijo de puta de mente retorcida tiene que ser uno al que se le ocurra poner semejante ocurrencia? A mí me dicen que me invente un impuesto sin salirme de la ley o la razón y no se me ocurriría eso en la vida. Si en España mentes psicópatas como esas trabajaran en crear riqueza en vez de expropiarla seríamos los amos del mundo.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (5 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No creo que falte mucho, creo que ya andamos sobre el 50% o así.
> 
> Tan sólo con el IVA + IRPF ya te soplan más del 40% de tus ingresos.



Suma cotizaciones a la seguridad social. Que es otro impuesto más.


----------



## auricooro (5 Mar 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Amazon acelerando la implantación del reparto con drones en 3, 2, 1. Pero dará igual, entonces gravarán la ocupación del espacio aéreo.



Lo que Amazon ya hace y mucho es repartir en tiendas. Yo casi siempre pido que lo dejen en el estanco al lado de mi casa. A mí no me cobran porte, lo puedo recoger cuando quiera y al del estanco le dan unos centimillos.


----------



## Mark_ (5 Mar 2022)

Y habrá gente que lo aplauda porque se creerán que lo va a pagar el gigante Amazon, cuando todo el que tenga un mínimo, no ya de cultura financiera, sino de sentido común, sabrá que todos los impuestos indirectos recaen en los consumidores, los más vulnerables de la cadena esclavista del Estado, y la mayoría de los directos también ya que son repercutidos por las empresas en los precios.

Cuando la gente se quiera dar cuenta de como el Estado los ha arruinado ya será demasiado tarde, como en Venezuela.


----------



## SEVEN (5 Mar 2022)

De aligerar estructura de estado eliminando senado, cientos de organismos prescindibles, chiringuitos de colocación de camaradas y demás parafernalia inservible no dicen nada los expertos. Un estado que devora al individuo, insaciable y tirano.


----------



## Narcofeijoo (5 Mar 2022)

Jajaja por cosas como esta se cabreo putin y como aqui nunca nadie reacciona..


----------



## Avila256 (5 Mar 2022)

Después será globo.


----------



## Ungaunga (5 Mar 2022)

Cada vez consumo menos, cada vez ahorro más y mi ahorro cada vez está más lejos de España. Soy feliz.


----------



## kicorv (5 Mar 2022)

Hay que recaudar para seguir comprando votos directamente (ERTES, paguitas, pensiones, privilefuncionarios, etc) e indirectamente (como mantener a minhistéricos de consumo e igualdad para abarcar votos podemitas).

Qué puto asco le tengo ya al apellido Montero.


----------



## Esparto (5 Mar 2022)

En realidad esto es una ayuda encubierta al comercio físico, hace tiempo que llevan llorando por medidas como esta. Están en desventaja frente a Amazon y con esta tasa la venta a domicilio se vuelve un poco menos competitivo, lo que pudiera hacer a alguien cambiar de idea y comprar en un establecimiento.


----------



## TomásPlatz (5 Mar 2022)

Me alegro y ojala desincentive el consumo. 

AMAZON = BASURA.


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Mar 2022)

los tiktokers no se pagan solos


----------



## George Orwell (5 Mar 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Me alegro y ojala desincentive el consumo.
> 
> AMAZON = BASURA.



Ni has leído la noticia, ¿verdad?

_este impuesto no debe imponerse sólo a las compañías de comercio por internet, como la propia Amazon o AliExpress, sino que se tiene que extender a lo que denominan «comercio tradicional»_


----------



## Stock Option (5 Mar 2022)

Da que pensar. 

He estado escuchando la entrevista que Jordi Wild le ha hecho a Nacho Vidal y dice que está encantado de vivir en España y pagar sus impuestos porque ahora le toca recibir tratamientos de la Sanidad que son una pasta al año (22000 euros al año)

Es decir que entre todos le tenemos que ayudar con el tratamiento a un tipo que está enfermo porque se ha hartado a follar y pillar ETS. Y los nuncafollistas a apoquinar para que este pavo pueda seguir vivo.

¿Como no va a haber gente que se plantea seriamente dejar de remar?


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (5 Mar 2022)

Los que ponen ese impuesto (que lo acabará pagando,como siempre,el consumidor) no quieren aniquilar con kakunas a la población,que va.


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour
> 
> 
> El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...
> ...



Hombre, estar jodiendo el tráfico aparcando donde te da la gana pues tiene que pagar, cierto que no sólo los de Amazon. Las comodidades a pagarlas.


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Los que ponen ese impuesto (que lo acabará pagando,como siempre,el consumidor) no quieren aniquilar con kakunas a la población,que va.



Consumir en tiendas físicas manda.


----------



## Biluao (5 Mar 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> socialismo, no recibiras paquetes sin pagar mas y seras feliz



más bien:

socialismo, no recibirás paquetes, pagarás más y serás feliz (...o no. Nos da igual. No es nuestro problema.)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La quiebra va a ser absoluta. Creo que con esta reforma se van a pagar más impuestos que lo que cobras.



Les da igual. Te dirán que te aguantes, que tienes que pagar el estado del bienestar, cuando la realidad es que quienes no trabajan acabarán cobrando más que tú remando.


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Y los tontos dirán, no importa, Amazon es muy rica, cuando es obvio que serán los clientes españoles los que pagarán esa tasa. Otra más...
> 
> Por cierto, llevo años sin escuchar a un político diciendo que hay que reducir gastos. Esa posibilidad no entra en su cabeza.



Los de VOX sí, y lo dicen a menudo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> A Sanchinflas le están presionando para que baje el sueldo de funcionarios y las pensiones, se le ve desmejorado además.
> No creo que recaude más con esta masacre de impuestos que está montando, solo queda la rebaja de los sueldos públicos.



¿Desmejorado? Ese tío es un psicópata, se la suda todo.


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Amazon acelerando la implantación del reparto con drones en 3, 2, 1. Pero dará igual, entonces gravarán la ocupación del espacio aéreo.



Correcto, primero a pedir permisos para utilizar el espacio aéreo, y luego a pagar por uso (Por cierto como las terrazas).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Los de VOX sí, y lo dicen a menudo.



Y el PP también. Son los de izmierda los que tienen como modelo gastar y gastar que ya pagaremos los tontos con impuestos.


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ocupacion del dominio publico? De verdad se han tenido que inventar esa jodida gilipollez para justificar un nuevo expolio?



¿Las terrazas no pagan por ocupar espacio público? ¿Los vados no pagan al ayuntamiento?


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Han hecho una lista de todas las actividades cotidianas que te afectan, sean activas o pasivas, y van a cobrar por todas y cada una de ellas.
> 
> Tasa de entrega de paquetes, además del IVA
> Tasa de compra en tienda física, además del IVA
> ...



De tienda física no hablan nada, además que es mucho más eficiente el transporte de mercancías a un punto.


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (5 Mar 2022)

Y si les hacemos el cuello a todos estos hijos de puta?.... muerto el perro se acabó la rabia.....


----------



## Miguelae (5 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Tengo una teoría, que veo cada vez más confirmada. Y es que en occidente, especialmente en España, los impuestos tradicionales y más visibles (IRPF, SS, IVA ya están en máximos.
> 
> De hecho, incluso podríamos decir que gran parte de la población solo percibe claramente el IRPF. Para muchos el de SS es un gran desconocido, ni entienden muy bien la brutalidad que se paga (el concepto más alto!!!), ni lo perciben como suyo, aunque obviamente salga de su trabajo. Igual que lo del IVA, no se paran a pensar que el que te quiten un 15% de tu nómina o el que todo lo que compres tengan un sobrecoste de un 15% de media tiene un efecto bastante parecido.
> 
> ...



Impecable... Voy a copiar tu mensaje


----------



## AntiT0d0 (5 Mar 2022)

Como diria Gila cuando le querian cobrar el desgaste del patio: "tendremos que pagarlo a medias, o es que el niño no se desgasta tambien?"


----------



## tixel (5 Mar 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Amazon acelerando la implantación del reparto con drones en 3, 2, 1. Pero dará igual, entonces gravarán la ocupación del espacio aéreo.



Dejate de tragar propaganda, Eso es inviable e imposible. A ver si crecemos.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 Mar 2022)

Joder que puta imaginación para imponer más cargas tributarios, mediante la creación de figuras gravadas

La empresa no paga ya por el Impuesto de Vehiculos (IVTM) y paga tasas de transporte y paga IS o IRPF ..............

Además la ocupación de espacios públicos es directamente culpar a la empresa de transporte de usar un espacio público ya regulado y acotado como las zonas de carga y descarga

Es todo tan putamente surrealista


----------



## AntiT0d0 (5 Mar 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Hay que se EXTREMADAMENTE HIJO DE PUTA para que esto, simplemente, se te pase por la cabeza.
> 
> ¿A qué inútil de mierda se le habrá pasado por su puta cebolla?



Y prepararos para dejar de comer carne, porque ukrania ya no nos puede mandar maiz y es el unico pais del mundo que lo exporta.(vivo en asturias y aqui lo que mas se planta es maiz)


----------



## trellat (5 Mar 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> A Sanchinflas le están presionando para que baje el sueldo de funcionarios y* las pensiones*



Veo cientos de miles de denuncias reclamando lo cotizado durante la vida laboral ...


----------



## TomásPlatz (5 Mar 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Ni has leído la noticia, ¿verdad?
> 
> _este impuesto no debe imponerse sólo a las compañías de comercio por internet, como la propia Amazon o AliExpress, sino que se tiene que extender a lo que denominan «comercio tradicional»_



Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la ministra de Hacienda en el ámbito impositivo, este impuesto no debe imponerse sólo a las compañías de comercio por internet, como la propia Amazon o AliExpress, sino que se tiene que extender a lo que denominan «comercio tradicional». Por ejemplo, *El Corte Inglés, Carrefour o Ikea*, empresas que se citan explícitamente por el notable volumen de pedidos y repartos que acumulan.


Hay que ayudar al pequeño comercio, y dejar de comprar a estos hijos de puta


----------



## Oso Amoroso (5 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Las terrazas no pagan por ocupar espacio público? ¿Los vados no pagan al ayuntamiento?



Me estas justificando que las furgonetas de reparto tengan que pagar impuestos por la ocupacion de la via publica? De verdad lo estas haciendo?


----------



## trellat (5 Mar 2022)

Volvemos a la pacotienda de barrio de toda la vida.
ya era hora joder ...



ULTRAPACO dijo:


> joder esa me duele que yo compro mucho



pues te jodes


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Me estas justificando que las furgonetas de reparto tengan que pagar impuestos por la ocupacion de la via publica? De verdad lo estas haciendo?



Sí, cada vez jodiendo más la circulación parando donde les da la gana. Al ser supuestamente menos de dos minutos no es tan fácil que les multen. otra opción es que empiece a haber drones de la policía multando a diestro y siniestro donde dichas furgonetas estén mal aparcadas.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Consumir en tiendas físicas manda.



De la noticia

*el tributo no debería recaer exclusivamente sobre el comercio por internet*, aplicándose también sobre el comercio tradicional cuando se realice el presupuesto de hecho del gravamen, para evitar tratamientos discriminatorios».


----------



## Tonimn (5 Mar 2022)

Yo vendo online y no me puedo acoger a ninguna de las muchas ayudas que hay para autónomos con locales comerciales a pie de calle. 
Pero me cobran igual la cuota de autónomo, alquiler de almacén, etc...


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> De la noticia
> 
> *el tributo no debería recaer exclusivamente sobre el comercio por internet*, aplicándose también sobre el comercio tradicional cuando se realice el presupuesto de hecho del gravamen, para evitar tratamientos discriminatorios».



Esa parte ya no me hace ni puñetera gracia. Lo suyo es el tributo en el comercio exclusivamente por Internet.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (5 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Sí, cada vez jodiendo más la circulación parando donde les da la gana. Al ser supuestamente menos de dos minutos no es tan fácil que les multen. otra opción es que empiece a haber drones de la policía multando a diestro y siniestro donde dichas furgonetas estén mal aparcadas.



Entonces supongo que tambien estas a favor de que paguen dichos impuestos las empresas de reparto de bebidas alimentos de los locales de copas/restaurantes,no? y supongo que lo mismo los furgones de reparto de los supermercados........ Y los vehiculas de los servicios de reparaciones,no? de telefonia? y las motos? bicicletas?

has pensando tambien en que paguen impuestos los cochecitos para bebes por ocupar dicho espacio? Esos si que son unos criminales.........


----------



## kenny220 (5 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Esa parte ya no me hace ni puñetera gracia. Lo suyo es el tributo en el comercio exclusivamente por Internet.



Ya, pero el hecho tributario es entrega a domicilio por ocupación de suelo público. 

Yo cuando reparto uso la carga y descarga o el aparcamiento normal y si es zona ORA pago. Lo de la doble fila, es sancionable, si te cobran una tasa están legalizando aparcar en doble fila.


----------



## Hasta los webs (5 Mar 2022)

En esta coyuntura económica subiendo los costes energéticos,que repercuten directamente en el coste de producción y de transporte de prácticamente todos los productos, lo que tendrían que hacer estos hijos de puta es bajar impuestos directos e indirectos y finiquitar chiringuitos de género y demás mierda de gasto público improductivo,pero eso no lo verán nuestros ojos con este gobierno de rojos expoliadores.Tenemos la tormenta económica perfecta en ciernes,estamos a un paso del Mad Max.Y esta vez no creo que se pueda seguir tirando de impresora si no se quiere ir a una hiperinflación.O quizá es eso lo que se busca,para ir al reseteo económico..


----------



## baifo (5 Mar 2022)

Leí "tasa mason", sin querer.


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Mar 2022)

Quieren pillar gente trabajando en b.
Esta claro.


----------



## Avila256 (5 Mar 2022)

WerVoss dijo:


> Sanguijuelas hijos de puta



LUEGO ESPERA A QUE SE SUBAN UNA BURRADA LOS SUELDOS ELLOS MISMOS.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Mar 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Y los tontos dirán, no importa, Amazon es muy rica, cuando es obvio que serán los clientes españoles los que pagarán esa tasa. Otra más...
> 
> Por cierto, llevo años sin escuchar a un político diciendo que hay que reducir gastos. Esa posibilidad no entra en su cabeza.



Que tasen a Amazon joder
No ellos no, ellos pueden tributar en Irlanda o dónde sea al 3%.. Vampiros..
Y la tasa es solo Amazon o todos los paquetes ? Porque yo compro solo así ya.. en tiendas solo fruta o verdura


----------



## unaburbu (5 Mar 2022)

Supongo que en 11 páginas alguien lo habrá dicho, pero va... por si acaso. 

VA A COMPRAR (en Amazon o donde sea) SU PUTA MADRE.


----------



## rayban00 (5 Mar 2022)

¿Y si lo recoges en una taquilla de Amazon? 

¿Ahí que pasa?


----------



## romeoalfa (5 Mar 2022)

nos esperan cosas chulísimas por parte de estos criminales, pero tranquilos que Ferreras dirá que es para pagar la educación y la sanidad









La gran subida de impuestos de los expertos de Montero: elevar el IVA, la gasolina y el diésel y armonización fiscal


Los expertos para la ambiciosa reforma fiscal que el Gobierno quiere llevar a cabo ya ha presentado sus propuestas. Y el documento, efectivamente, contiene una notable subida de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## fachacine (5 Mar 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> En realidad esto es una ayuda encubierta al comercio físico, hace tiempo que llevan llorando por medidas como esta. Están en desventaja frente a Amazon y con esta tasa la venta a domicilio se vuelve un poco menos competitivo, lo que pudiera hacer a alguien cambiar de idea y comprar en un establecimiento.



Es mentira que el comercio tradicional esté en desventaja frente a Amazon, son los que trabajan mal los que en esta vida siempre están en desventaja frente a los que trabajan bien.


----------



## pepinox (5 Mar 2022)

Me encanta esta mierda.

Es distópico total. Pura delicia.


----------



## George Orwell (5 Mar 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la ministra de Hacienda en el ámbito impositivo, este impuesto no debe imponerse sólo a las compañías de comercio por internet, como la propia Amazon o AliExpress, sino que se tiene que extender a lo que denominan «comercio tradicional». Por ejemplo, *El Corte Inglés, Carrefour o Ikea*, *empresas que se citan explícitamente* por el notable volumen de pedidos y repartos que acumulan.
> 
> 
> Hay que ayudar al pequeño comercio, y dejar de comprar a estos hijos de puta



Yo pensé que no habría pobres diablos a los que aún les metieran dobladas estas formas modernas de robo general... Pero ya ves que sí. ¿De verdad te piensas que va a aplicar a esas cadenas comerciales exclusivamente? Ahí pone bien clarito "empresas que se citan explícitamente". ¿Crees que van a poner a Mudanzas Manolo o a Pizzería Paco que también hacen reparto a domicilio y cumplen escrupulosamente los preceptos descritos por los JETAS e hijos de la grandísima puta que han redactado semejante compendio de majaderías.


----------



## Espeluznao (5 Mar 2022)

Yo no compro en Amazon, con lo cual lo mismo me da que me da lo mismo...


----------



## Gentilischi (5 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Amazon tiene otras fuentes de ingreso en otros países. España probablemente suponga el 1% de su negocio global.
> 
> ¿Sabes lo que hizo Uber cuando le tocaron las pelotas en Valencia y Barcelona?



Hablas desde el desconocimiento. Amazon *no es únicamente *una empresa que entrega de paquetes. Amazon va más allá. Si no sabes qué es *AWS* (Amazon Web Service) y de la importancia que tiene en el *dominio* del cloud computing a nivel mundial es porque posiblemente te llames "Paco".


----------



## MulderX (5 Mar 2022)

Amazon repartiendo en bici en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Froco (5 Mar 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Y cuando te de un ataque al corazón te meterán una tasa por intentar morirte



Llegas tarde majo, impuesto de sucesiones.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Mar 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Yo pensé que no habría pobres diablos a los que aún les metieran dobladas estas formas modernas de robo general... Pero ya ves que sí. ¿De verdad te piensas que va a aplicar a esas cadenas comerciales exclusivamente? Ahí pone bien clarito "empresas que se citan explícitamente". ¿Crees que van a poner a Mudanzas Manolo o a Pizzería Paco que también hacen reparto a domicilio y cumplen escrupulosamente los preceptos descritos por los JETAS e hijos de la grandísima puta que han redactado semejante compendio de majaderías.



De la noticia. 
*el tributo no debería recaer exclusivamente sobre el comercio por internet*, aplicándose también sobre el comercio tradicional cuando se realice el presupuesto de hecho del gravamen, para evitar tratamientos discriminatorios».


----------



## Sesino6 (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour
> 
> 
> El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...
> ...



Claro es que cuando voene correos express, seur u otra no ocupan dominio.
Aparte de que esos vehículos ya pagan sus impuestos por eso precisamente.
El de circulación en concreto.
Ojalá les dé un cánser de sidra a toda esa pandilla de hijoputas.


----------



## George Orwell (5 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> De la noticia.
> *el tributo no debería recaer exclusivamente sobre el comercio por internet*, aplicándose también sobre el comercio tradicional cuando se realice el presupuesto de hecho del gravamen, para evitar tratamientos discriminatorios».



Es que ese nuevo sistema de robo se lo van a aplicar a Correos, Seur... Y cualquier empresa de reparto directamente. Y lo vamos a pagar religiosamente los remeros.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Mar 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Es que ese nuevo sistema de robo se lo van a aplicar a Correos, Seur... Y cualquier empresa de reparto directamente. Y lo vamos a pagar religiosamente los remeros.



Como el hecho imponible sea el reparto a domicilio, ya puedes llamarte Corte inglés, que muebles manolo, pringan ambos. 

Me da que irá por vehículo, moto, camión, furgoneta. 

El tema es si por volumen, caballos fiscales, kilómetros. Pq no hace el mismo reparto la furgoneta de xdxd Paco que la de Amazon,


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (5 Mar 2022)

Que saquen un impuesto por ser subnormal o ser un hijo de la gran puta.
Al menos así todos los políticos pagarían más impuestos que el ciudadano medio.

Los podeguarros pagarían doble, obvio.


----------



## Avila256 (5 Mar 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Hay que recaudar para seguir comprando votos directamente (ERTES, paguitas, pensiones, privilefuncionarios, etc) e indirectamente (como mantener a minhistéricos de consumo e igualdad para abarcar votos podemitas).
> 
> Qué puto asco le tengo ya al apellido Montero.



Hay que recaudar para mantener a los " MENAS " de media África, mientras nos están invadiendo.


----------



## George Orwell (5 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Como el hecho imponible sea el reparto a domicilio, ya puedes llamarte Corte inglés, que muebles manolo, pringan ambos.
> 
> Me da que irá por vehículo, moto, camión, furgoneta.
> 
> El tema es si por volumen, caballos fiscales, kilómetros. Pq no hace el mismo reparto la furgoneta de xdxd Paco que la de Amazon,



El tema es que muchos repartos son compartidos (Seur, correos, etc.). Y me temo que, sobre todo, sabiendo cuál es la finalidad de esta medida, van a aplicarlo, como dices, por vehículo o similar.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (5 Mar 2022)

auyador dijo:


> ¿El comité de "expertos" ha dicho algo de recortar gastos?



*230 euros la sesion de maquillaje del hijoputa SANCHEZ*


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (5 Mar 2022)

En este país hace falta que alguien use una gasolinera "a la italiana".


----------



## PROM (5 Mar 2022)

auyador dijo:


> ¿El comité de "expertos" ha dicho algo de recortar gastos?



Si, en Sanidad de los no vacunados.


----------



## Dosto (5 Mar 2022)

auyador dijo:


> ¿El comité de "expertos" ha dicho algo de recortar gastos?



El comité de expertos son unos enchufados que forman parte de esos gastos.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (5 Mar 2022)

Recoger en almacen, 0€.

Al paro los repartidores. Grande socialismo


----------



## pepetemete (5 Mar 2022)

No compro una puta mierda online.
Que se metan la tasa por el culo...además de no vivir en España.
Pero aparte de eso, que cojones hace la gente pidiendo tanta mierda por internet?


----------



## Gatoo_ (5 Mar 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Hablas desde el desconocimiento. Amazon *no es únicamente *una empresa que entrega de paquetes. Amazon va más allá. Si no sabes qué es *AWS* (Amazon Web Service) y de la importancia que tiene en el *dominio* del cloud computing a nivel mundial es porque posiblemente te llames "Paco".



Amazon es una plataforma digital intermediaria, exactamente igual que Uber.

Si piensas que hablar con términos en inglés te hace más conocedor o te otorga más razón, estás completamente equivocado. Lo único que consigues es parecer un analfabeto con tu propio idioma.


----------



## pepetemete (5 Mar 2022)

Se viene acto final del sainete


----------



## PROM (5 Mar 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Considera lo siguiente:
> 
> ECI, Ikea o Alcampo tienen que pagar el *impuesto de Grandes Superficies*.
> 
> ...



Puestos a ser justos, tasa a los gitanos que venden melones en las areas de descanso de las autovías y a los del top manta.


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Joder que puta imaginación para imponer más cargas tributarios, mediante la creación de figuras gravadas
> 
> La empresa no paga ya por el Impuesto de Vehiculos (IVTM) y paga tasas de transporte y paga IS o IRPF ..............
> 
> ...



El problema es que muchas furgonetas no se van a la carga y descarga, se ponen en doble fila a jorobar el tráfico y tan felices.


----------



## Porestar (5 Mar 2022)

Ya lo haces vía impuestos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Mar 2022)

Sólo pagan los ricos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Mar 2022)

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero no se ceba sola

Son nuestroh parásitoh publicoh


----------



## perrosno (5 Mar 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ocupacion del dominio publico? De verdad se han tenido que inventar esa jodida gilipollez para justificar un nuevo expolio?



No se inventaron aplaudir a las 20 y algunos daban palmas con las orejas? Aquí no pasa nada hombre, hemos parado a la extrema derecha y en USA se echó a Trump. A disfrutar lo votado!!! Hemos salido mas fuertes!!!!


----------



## Gentilischi (5 Mar 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Puestos a ser justos, tasa a los gitanos que venden melones en las areas de descanso de las autovías y a los del top manta.



Si se cumple con los requisitos legalmente establecidos, pues ya se hace.









La venta ambulante en detalle (actualizado 2022)


Te contamos lo que necesitas saber sobre la venta ambulante en España.



www.consumoteca.com





Cuestión distinta es el top manta y la venta de falsificaciones. No es legal, pero si al negriko de turno lo pillan vendiendo...

Así considerada la cuestión, el topmanta se consideraba por las resoluciones judiciales recaídas hasta ahora como un delito contra la propiedad intelectual. Y aquí es donde las tres sentencias mencionadas crean una *nueva doctrina jurisprudencial *que, haciendo una interpretación sociológica del fenómeno topmanta llega a *despenalizarla* por considerar que “estos sujetos, (los *vendedores*) en su mayoría *inmigrantes*, de *posición económica muy desfavorecida* y *no integrantes de organizaciones delictivas*, son el *último eslabón del comercio ilegal *y su conducta *no tiene entidad suficiente para justificar la aplicación del derecho penal*, con sus gravísimas consecuencias”. La mencionada doctrina no califica el topmanta como legal. No. No es eso. La mencionada doctrina establece que se dan todos los elementos necesarios para entender que hay infracción penal, sin embargo la *escasísima entidad del perjuicio a los titulares de derechos de autor y la también escasísima magnitud del beneficio obtenido*, hacen que sea de aplicación uno de los principios básicos de esta rama punitiva del derecho, que es el *principio de intervención mínima del derecho pena*l. Las mencionadas sentencias critican estos atentados contra la propiedad intelectual, que es una institución que ha de respetarse, pero entiende que no toda infracción de la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual merece ser castigada con la grave respuesta del derecho penal, que según el citado principio de intervención mínima, solo debe criminalizar situaciones que no pueden proteger otras instituciones del ordenamiento jurídico, en este caso la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual. En definitiva estas infracciones carecen de la entidad suficiente como para merecer el reproche de la ley penal y la aplicación de las graves penas del Código Penal



http://www.javiergonzalez.org/articulos/top-manta.pdf


----------



## Murray's (5 Mar 2022)

Con todo ya más caro por el 21%el iva , más los gastos de envio de 3€, más la tasa.. esto va ser la estocada para amazon

Vamos que entre tasa e iva lo que compres por amazon la mitad para el Gobierno...


----------



## Fauna iberica (5 Mar 2022)

La cuestión es que ese impuesto se lo repercutirán a los clientes, a ver si os creéis que Amazon lo va a poner de su bolsillo.
Con esto espero que solo compren por Amazon los pocos que tengan dinero de sobra.


----------



## kurwo (5 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No compro una puta mierda online.
> Que se metan la tasa por el culo...además de no vivir en España.
> Pero aparte de eso, que cojones hace la gente pidiendo tanta mierda por internet?



Lo lógico es comprar cada vez más por internet y menos físicamente. Se llama evolucionar.

A ver si te crees que patearte tiendas todo el fin de semana para comprarte 4 putas prendas de ropa vs filtrar por internet, que te llegue a casa, probártelo y descambiarlo/quedártelo es un retraso


----------



## kurwo (5 Mar 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Supongo que en 11 páginas alguien lo habrá dicho, pero va... por si acaso.
> 
> VA A COMPRAR (en Amazon o donde sea) SU PUTA MADRE.



Cuando te pongan impuesto en autovías, deja de ir por autovías
Cuando suban el IVTM, deja de conducir
Cuando suban el IVA de los productos básicos, deja de comer

Te creerás revolucionario y antisistema por joderte la calidad de vida que la tecnología ha permitido...


----------



## noseyo (5 Mar 2022)

Judiamazon a despedir platilla a porron hace no mucho estábamos mejor sin ellos causantes de todos los males , lo preocupante es que la gente le duela más esto que la subida gasolina


----------



## Sir Connor (5 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> La cuestión es que ese impuesto se lo repercutirán a los clientes, a ver si os creéis que Amazon lo va a poner de su bolsillo.
> Con esto espero que solo compren por Amazon los pocos que tengan dinero de sobra.



Listo y si no compras en Amazon donde compras ? en el comercio de proximidad pakistani ?


----------



## pepetemete (5 Mar 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Lo lógico es comprar cada vez más por internet y menos físicamente. Se llama evolucionar.
> 
> A ver si te crees que patearte tiendas todo el fin de semana para comprarte 4 putas prendas de ropa vs filtrar por internet, que te llegue a casa, probártelo y descambiarlo/quedártelo es un retraso



Me refiero a la fiebre de comprar todo el puto rato
Tengo amigos que compran cosas que no le hacen falta todo el tiempo.
Y lo de probar, devolver y toda esa mierda, sería mucha más sencillo en una tienda física.
Pero ese no es el problema, el problema es cuando el gobierno se vuelve déspota y cuece a impuestos a sus ciudadanos... ahí es cuando tienes que salir a la calle.


----------



## PROM (5 Mar 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Hacienda no, el PSOE.
> Poned nombre a los verdaderos culpables.



Hacienda somos todos y del PSOE mucho más que del resto.


----------



## jimmyjump (5 Mar 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> Da que pensar.
> 
> He estado escuchando la entrevista que Jordi Wild le ha hecho a Nacho Vidal y dice que está encantado de vivir en España y pagar sus impuestos porque ahora le toca recibir tratamientos de la Sanidad que son una pasta al año (22000 euros al año)
> 
> ...



La sanidad española solo la defiende los que tienen enfermedades crónicas que valen una pasta. El resto opinamos que es una mierda


----------



## kenny220 (5 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El problema es que muchas furgonetas no se van a la carga y descarga, se ponen en doble fila a jorobar el tráfico y tan felices.



Ya, y si le cobras una tasa, eso implica que legalizas la doble fila


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya, y si le cobras una tasa, eso implica que legalizas la doble fila



En Madrid en muchas calles es como si estuviese legalizada, no da tiempo a ponerles la multa. Auqnue esté la tasa, en zonas de centro y negocios si están mucho tiempo en doble fila, ya le cascarán la multa.


----------



## Pocochochó (5 Mar 2022)

Me nutre jajajaja


----------



## Gatoo_ (5 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El problema es que muchas furgonetas no se van a la carga y descarga, se ponen en doble fila a jorobar el tráfico y tan felices.



¿Tú tienes idea de lo que es hacer 80 repartos en una jornada de trabajo?


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Tú tienes idea de lo que es hacer 80 repartos en una jornada de trabajo?



En cuanto haya un par de multas por doble fila, ya verás como se hacen muchos menos pero bien aparcados. Triste pero no hay otra, tiene que haber más miedo a las multas que no cumplir con los repartos, que contraten a más repartidores.


----------



## elbaranda (5 Mar 2022)

Estado español dabutiano: organizacion criminal


----------



## unaburbu (5 Mar 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Cuando te pongan impuesto en autovías, deja de ir por autovías
> Cuando suban el IVTM, deja de conducir
> Cuando suban el IVA de los productos básicos, deja de comer
> 
> Te creerás revolucionario y antisistema por joderte la calidad de vida que la tecnología ha permitido...



Me estoy montando mi propio proyecto SEMIautosuficiente en el que, el mayor beneficio, es no tener que salir de la colmena urbana para ser feliz. Lo seré dentro de mi propia burbuja rural. Estoy trabajando en ello con vistas a lo que comentas.


----------



## Larata (5 Mar 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Y los tontos dirán, no importa, Amazon es muy rica, cuando es obvio que serán los clientes españoles los que pagarán esa tasa. Otra más...
> 
> Por cierto, llevo años sin escuchar a un político diciendo que hay que reducir gastos. Esa posibilidad no entra en su cabeza.



Creo que Espinete y Manso sí lo dicen.


----------



## kurwo (5 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Me refiero a la fiebre de comprar todo el puto rato
> Tengo amigos que compran cosas que no le hacen falta todo el tiempo.
> Y lo de probar, devolver y toda esa mierda, sería mucha más sencillo en una tienda física.
> Pero ese no es el problema, el problema es cuando el gobierno se vuelve déspota y cuece a impuestos a sus ciudadanos... ahí es cuando tienes que salir a la calle.



Ah, tú hablas de consumismo exhacerbado y yo de métodos de consumir. El mundo online se va a imponer al físico en cualquier país desarrollado, excepto en los que quieran quedarse atrás (parece que España lo intenta, dentro de poco pondrán tasa Tinder). Para el consumidor es un avance, lo cual debe continuar

Eso no quiere decir que haya que comprar como un loco, eso es otro problema pero no tiene que ver en el cómo se consume. Si no tuviesen Amazon, estarían todo el día pateando el centro comercial de turno, como sucedía antes cuando no era tan común el comercio electrónico.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (5 Mar 2022)

Eso es quintuple imposición por lo menos. Tenemos el IVA de la compra, el IS de amazon, el IVA del servicio de transporte, el impuesto a la importación que corresponda si el producto proviene de fuera de la UE y el IRPF que le cargan a la parte de ingresos dedicados a esa compra, que no desgrava en el caso de particulares.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (5 Mar 2022)

Se necesita que caigan los misiles YA?


----------



## hijodeputin (5 Mar 2022)

esto es como cobrar una tasa a los zapatos por desgastar el firme de la acera o a pagar un canon por respirar y emitir CO2. Un atentado contra la inteligencia. Ahora bien, colará porque ni dios en españa levanta la voz. El experimento del covid dio resultado y como tal tienen via libre para meter lo que quieran. La solución no es grupal ni social, sino individual, es decir que cada palo aguante su vela y el que pueda que se pire de españa.


----------



## javac (5 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues a comprar a wallapop o vinted, o el rastro los domingos.
> 
> Lo que no comprendo como el mercado de segunda mano no consigue arrancar en ispein con lo que es el poder adquisitivo del pais y sus impuestos, mientras otros paises ,incluso más ricos a cuyos ciudadanos les sobran los billetes y pagan menos impuestos si hay un mercado de segunda mano muy potente.
> 
> ...



Date una vuelta por wallapop y vinted
Bicicletas usadas más caras que nuevas
Libros usados más caros que nuevos

Yo acabo de comprar un ratón gamer para desguazar la placa por componentes y había cosas 30% más caro que nuevo.

Luego, que las cosas usadas en España no son verdad, "casi nuevo" equivale a agujeros, "usados para una boda" y ves las suelas de los zapatos para cambiarlas

Edito: para proteger a las grandes eléctricas, el ministro Soria puso un impuesto de "respaldo al sistema" a las fotovoltaicas, impuesto al sol.
Era el equivalente de que tuvieras un huerto de tomates y te pusieran impuestos para que hubiera supermercados si te quedabas sin tomates


Difícil creerse lo que hay


----------



## Polybolis (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Narcofeijoo (5 Mar 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Alguno pensará que sólo afecta a quien pida por mAmazón. Vuestros pedidos diarios de pizzas y doritos, así como la entrega de cartas, también lo pagaréis.
> 
> Ser una colonia del Imperio significa estar sometida a expolio continuo, para su mantenimiento y expansión. Traidores y mercenarios no se pagan solos.



Pues tu amigo errejon esta encantadisimo


----------



## Narcofeijoo (5 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Date una vuelta por wallapop y vinted
> Bicicletas usadas más caras que nuevas
> Libros usados más caros que nuevos
> 
> ...



Eso lo redacto pablo iglesias elnpaguitas y te matamos aver si despertais de una vez ya tenian q estar todos bajo rejas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## javac (5 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y el PP también. Son los de izmierda los que tienen como modelo gastar y gastar que ya pagaremos los tontos con impuestos.



Rajoy subió el iva del 16 al 21%
Rajoy subió los tramos de recaudación de IRPF

El hospital Zendal de Madrid tiene una desviación de presupuesto de 130 millones de euros.

Me sorprende esta polarización de si PSOE/PP. En los últimos 25 años los dos nos han subido los impuestos hasta ser el tercer país a nivel de presión fiscal de Europa


----------



## Murnau (5 Mar 2022)

Mira la zona azul, que tampoco te protegen el coche, hezpain es una estafa lo mires por donde lo mires.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (5 Mar 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> El «comité de expertos» vive de los impuestos.
> 
> Que no es sólo Amazon. Que te van a poner un sobre coste hasta a las pizzas (va de pone tasa al reparto a domicilio, porque con eso la gente ya no coge el coche para ir a comprar y de alguna forma hay que robarte).
> 
> Qué buenos son los expertos de comunicación. Para eso si son buenos. La gente cae como moscas con sus conceptos.



Cuando la gente se haga su propia comida en casa, ¿qué van a subir entonces? ¿Van a entrar a tu casa a matarte? Porque es el propio Estado el que impide a la gente consumir cada vez más.

Además hay gente que usa el transporte público, bici, patinete, etc. para ir a los sitios.


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Mar 2022)

Los coches oficiales y escoltas ocupan mucho espacio, que vayan en bici sus señorías y den ejemplo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Mar 2022)

Se pelean por pagarnos las pensiones


----------



## River in the street (5 Mar 2022)

A disfrutar de lo votado cabrones


----------



## buhoner0 (5 Mar 2022)

que gran noticia para el pequeño comercio


----------



## Gatoo_ (5 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En cuanto haya un par de multas por doble fila, ya verás como se hacen muchos menos pero bien aparcados. Triste pero no hay otra, tiene que haber más miedo a las multas que no cumplir con los repartos, que contraten a más repartidores.



Eso es lo que yo digo siempre, pero ocurren 2 cosas:

1.- A la gente le mencionas la Inspección de Trabajo y automáticamente piensan en movidas, juicios y despidos. Nadie tiene ni puta idea de cómo funciona.

2.- Contratar a más trabajadores implica comprar más furgonetas, y las dos cosas las pagas tú como cliente.


----------



## buhoner0 (5 Mar 2022)

es como una invasion zombi


----------



## Tucho (5 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, llevo años sin escuchar a un político diciendo que hay que reducir gastos. Esa posibilidad no entra en su cabeza.
[/QUOTE]. + 1


----------



## fayser (5 Mar 2022)

Pero ¿por qué se inventan estos impuestos tan raros?

Subid el IRPF un 10%, el IVA otro 10%, el gasoil un 100%, y a tomar por culo... con eso le sacas dinero a Amazon, a Zara y a todo cristo sin inventos del TBO.


----------



## fayser (5 Mar 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ocupacion del dominio publico? De verdad se han tenido que inventar esa jodida gilipollez para justificar un nuevo expolio?



Esa justificación vale perfectamente para cobrarnos por andar por la calle.

Bueno, de hecho nos van a cobrar por circular por las autopistas que ya hemos pagado.


----------



## djvan (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour
> 
> 
> El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...
> ...



el título está mal, sería “el psoe quiere robarte todo tu dinero y hasta la comida de tus hijos tal vez para gastárselo en putas y coca”


----------



## Murray's (5 Mar 2022)

Qué es la “tasa Amazon” y cómo podría afectar a tus compras online


Este impuesto no solo se impondría a las compañías de comercio por Internet, sino que también se extendería a lo que llaman “comercio tradicional”.




www.google.com


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Mar 2022)

las furgonetas aparcarán igual, retrasado


----------



## Joaquim (5 Mar 2022)

Que lo dejen en uno de esos armarios en una área de servicio, y ya pasaré yo a buscarlo; hecha la ley hecha la trampa.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Mar 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Es una locura nos esta deborando el Estado



Porque eso es lo que ha votado tu vecino, que es tu enemigo.


----------



## PROM (5 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> La sanidad española solo la defiende los que tienen enfermedades crónicas que valen una pasta. El resto opinamos que es una mierda



Igual que poner más impuestos, los defienden los que viven de ellos, asi funciona esto, el problema es que a muchos de los que pagan impuestos, se los roban tan sibilinamente que ni saben que los pagan.


----------



## apolyon (5 Mar 2022)

Hijos de puta hijos de puta hijos de puta


----------



## larios357 (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour
> 
> 
> El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...
> ...



Me da pereza ya hasta poner a parir a estos psicópatas, suicidio asistido ya hijos de puta, pago la bala


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Mar 2022)

OS TRAIGO NOTICIAS PROHIBIDAS RUSAS 
DESDE EL OTRO LADO DEL TELON DE ACERO DIGITAL

*La Agencia Internacional de la Energía propone a los europeos calentar menos sus hogares para reducir la importación de gas ruso 










*
VIA LA QUINTA COLUMNA








La Agencia Internacional de la Energía propone a los europeos calentar menos sus hogares para reducir la importación de gas ruso


El organismo internacional recomienda también aumentar la importación del hidrocarburo de otros países y aprovechar al máximo las fuentes de energía existentes como la nuclear.




actualidad.rt.com




Xttps://t.me/laquintacolumna/19428









LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me





______________________________________________


----------



## Remero consentido (5 Mar 2022)

auyador dijo:


> ¿El comité de "expertos" ha dicho algo de recortar gastos?




No. Y te aumento la apuesta. Apuesto que no encuentras una sola noticia donde Bruselas pida al gobierno que rebaje el gasto publico


----------



## Julc (5 Mar 2022)

_ocupación del dominio público_


¿Lo cualo?
¿Y los amazon lockers también?


----------



## circonita (5 Mar 2022)

Mariconas traidoras de España quejándose porque les van a subir 0,2€ en el precio del dildo anal "Mega Monster African" que se enchufan todas las noches para forear y que rompen todas las semanas, de ahí que cada dos por tres tengan que pedirse un repuesto en Amazon.

Lo mejor para la economía de este país es que Amazon y similares se vayan a tomar por el culo como todos los que critiquen esta noticia.


----------



## sashimi (5 Mar 2022)

Son una panda de psicópatas. Solo miran a Europa a ver si pueden encontrar más impuestos de los que se les han ocurrido ya a ellos. Para todo lo malo. Es que ya no sé con qué nos pueden sorprender.


----------



## Calvox (5 Mar 2022)

¿Existe algún adjetivo peor que hijo de puta? Es que de verdad se les queda demasiado corto ya y no se me ocurre nada.


----------



## Santirey (5 Mar 2022)

Viva el socialismo!!, viva el comunismo!!! Como miran por el pueblo. ¡¡¡Hemos frenado a la ultraderechaaa!!!
Me cago en todo los subnormales que siguen pensando que mejor esto que lo otro.
Y me cago en la puta aunque no me va a sacar un euro con esto. Abandoné Amazon cuando empezaron con los anuncios negros y desviados.


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (5 Mar 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Han hecho una lista de todas las actividades cotidianas que te afectan, sean activas o pasivas, y van a cobrar por todas y cada una de ellas.
> 
> Tasa de entrega de paquetes, además del IVA
> Tasa de compra en tienda física, además del IVA
> ...



Llevan dos años cobrando literalmente por RESPIRAR
Con eso ya queda todo dicho


----------



## hortera (5 Mar 2022)

Políticos una ostia a mano abierta k les daba joder


----------



## charlie3 (5 Mar 2022)

El único experto del comité que defendía limitar el gasto, Ignacio Zubiri, dimitió 
También defendía que la armonización fiscal de Madridno tenía sentido mientras se mantuviera el cupo Vasco.


----------



## kremito (5 Mar 2022)

Huelga de impuestos ya, es necesario quebrar a estos mal nacidos, aquí no se paga un euro más hasta que haya una gestión sensata.


----------



## LordEntrophy (5 Mar 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Alguno pensará que sólo afecta a quien pida por mAmazón. Vuestros pedidos diarios de pizzas y doritos, así como la entrega de cartas, también lo pagaréis.
> 
> Ser una colonia del Imperio significa estar sometida a expolio continuo, para su mantenimiento y expansión. Traidores y mercenarios no se pagan solos.



A la plataforma Iberlibro, de pequeñas librerías de venta de libros de segunda mano, también les va a hacer gracia.

Es todo un robo encubierto, los impuestos tradicionales ya no dan más de sí, como dice el forero @pepeleches


----------



## Orgelmeister (5 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> joder esa me duele que yo compro mucho



(no va por ti)

Mucha gente dice: "me alegro que suba la gasolina", me alegro de esto, de lo otro...

Gilipollas, les digo, es que te va a tocar por un lado o por otro. Va a haber saqueo para todes.


----------



## Beto (5 Mar 2022)

Anda que te pires hombre

Vete a pagar el impuesto peatón por gastar acera


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour
> 
> 
> El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...
> ...



Todo mi apoyo al gobierno. Yo le ponía a Amazon una tasa de 10€ por cada entrega.


----------



## Beto (5 Mar 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Alguno pensará que sólo afecta a quien pida por mAmazón. Vuestros pedidos diarios de pizzas y doritos, así como la entrega de cartas, también lo pagaréis.
> 
> Ser una colonia del Imperio significa estar sometida a expolio continuo, para su mantenimiento y expansión. Traidores y mercenarios no se pagan solos.



Y camiones de reparto, comida, bares, supermercados, la floristería. Y porqué no, la tasa ambulancia y silla de ruedas


----------



## PORRON (5 Mar 2022)

Cuando se aplica esta basura? Me doy de baja ipsofacto.


----------



## curvilineo (5 Mar 2022)

Que ascazo de ladrones


----------



## Pluc (5 Mar 2022)

Todo para pagar mierdas, por ejemplo, una parejita de policías locales follando de servicio a escondidas. Visto con estos ojos.

Me encanta pagar impuestos


----------



## JuanMacClane (5 Mar 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Considera lo siguiente:
> 
> ECI, Ikea o Alcampo tienen que pagar el *impuesto de Grandes Superficies*.
> 
> ...



La tasa se llama Amazon pero si lees el artículo incluye todas las compras por internet. Incluso Ikea, el corte inglés, y supongo que también pequeñas tiendas.

De momento parece que no lo van a aplicar, veremos...


----------



## Aeneas (5 Mar 2022)

Ya recaudan de otra manera a los repartidores:


----------



## Impresionante (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour
> 
> 
> El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...
> ...



Y eso lo va a pagar Amazon o el pagano de siempre?

Una pregunta que no persigue respuesta


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Esa justificación vale perfectamente para cobrarnos por andar por la calle.
> 
> Bueno, de hecho nos van a cobrar por circular por las autopistas que ya hemos pagado.



Buena parte se han pagado con cargo a deuda.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (5 Mar 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Veo cientos de miles de denuncias reclamando lo cotizado durante la vida laboral ...



Lo terminaron de cobrar hace décadas. Esa gente cotizó una mierda en pesetas. Lo que les están dando es caridad.


----------



## la_trotona (5 Mar 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Ya recaudan de otra manera a los repartidores:



Aparcar donde te da la gana y enfadarse manda.


----------



## ugeruge (5 Mar 2022)

Que cobren a los taxistas por estar en la parada de taxi. Ya puestos....


----------



## Demi Grante (5 Mar 2022)

¿Así, sin pistolas ni máscaras?


----------



## Benedicto Camela (5 Mar 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Y los tontos dirán, no importa, Amazon es muy rica, cuando es obvio que serán los clientes españoles los que pagarán esa tasa. Otra más...
> 
> Por cierto, llevo años* sin escuchar a un político diciendo que hay que reducir gastos*. Esa posibilidad no entra en su cabeza.



Los de vox lo dicen


----------



## mxmanu (5 Mar 2022)

Que obsesión tienen con robar a la gente joder, grandisimos hdlgp


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (5 Mar 2022)

El enemigo no es Putin, no es Rusia, no es el Coronatimo.
El enemigo son los mass mierda y el Estado ladrón opresor.


----------



## 999999999 (5 Mar 2022)

Como la gente ya no compra fuera por Aduanas, quieren sacar dinero de donde sea!! 

Putas urracas!!!


----------



## 999999999 (5 Mar 2022)

Propongo una salida para Amazon.
Una oficina oficial de recogida de paquetes en cada barrio, como en Correos. 
O que se usen los puntos de recogida para todos los paquetes. 
No hay reparto, no hay tasa...


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Mar 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Por cierto, llevo años sin escuchar a un político diciendo que hay que reducir gastos. Esa posibilidad no entra en su cabeza.



O que sobran funcionarios. Ni los de "solo queda VOX" lo dicen.


----------



## fever (5 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> A ver, que no funciona así.
> 
> Primero eligen la víctima. A ver, una actividad que mueva pasta, que sea de uso mayoritario para poder recaudar mucho.
> 
> ...



como spotiify????


----------



## ddeltonin (5 Mar 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Propongo una salida para Amazon.
> Una oficina oficial de recogida de paquetes en cada barrio, como en Correos.
> O que se usen los puntos de recogida para todos los paquetes.
> No hay reparto, no hay tasa...



Ya exite, se llama Amazon Locker, esta mañana he recogido un paquete en uno de ellos.

Y ademas de verdad.


----------



## Ghosterin (5 Mar 2022)

Si esto se implanta, cada vez que compres de forma online en el ECI, en el Alcampo, en el Carrefour, en el Mercadona, en el Leroy Merlin, en el Zara, en el MediaMarkt o en el PCComponentes (no solo en Amazon), el Perro, las Montero, Garzón el anticarne, y las de las "cosas chulísimas" recibirán una pequeña parte del importe "por su cara bonita" para gastar en más funcionarios, más subidas de las pensiones junto al IPC, y más chiringuitos donde enchufar a amigos y familiares. Todo ello sin que las ganancias del calvo en España apenas se resientan (una vez la gente se ha acostumbrado a comprar en un determinado sitio, o a consumir un determinado servicio, es difícil hacerla salir de ahí).


----------



## Josemiguel3 (5 Mar 2022)

Sí, sí, id quejandoos pero el partido más votado sigue siendo el PSOE. Estáis rodeados de traidores, de rojos de MIERRRRRRDA y no lo véis. 

España está perdida.


----------



## reconvertido (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour
> 
> 
> El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...
> ...



¿Pero están locos?
¿En base a qué se paga esa tasa?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Mar 2022)

yo siempre recojo en tienda o punto de entrega...


----------



## Blas el Empalador (5 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> ¿Si el mensajero te tira el paquete en marcha al jardín también se aplica la tasa?



Sí. Y si le envían a usted el paquete a un punto de recogida (y por tanto el hecho imponible "entrega a domicilio" no existe) exactamente lo mismo.

Ahora vaya usted a reclamar, gástese una pasta en abogados y dentro de unos años ya si eso veremos qué pasa.

Bienvenidos a España.


----------



## machote hispano (6 Mar 2022)

*Resumen* del hilo:

*Dolor, mucho dolor.*


----------



## 999999999 (6 Mar 2022)

ddeltonin dijo:


> Ya exite, se llama Amazon Locker, esta mañana he recogido un paquete en uno de ellos.
> 
> Y ademas de verdad.



Ya sé q existe

Por eso planteo q no haya reparto a domicilio 

Todo del almacén central, al garaje del locker. 

No se para en dominio público porque no hay reparto, ergo no puede girarse tasa...


----------



## GatoAzul (6 Mar 2022)

Como nadie les lleva a juicio por el abuso, siguen haciendo como les viene en la gana.


----------



## PROM (6 Mar 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Como nadie les lleva a juicio por el abuso, siguen haciendo como les viene en la gana.



No sabes tu la cantidad de juicios que pierde la aeat, otra cosa es que siga siendo rentable masacrar al contribuyente porque no todos recurren.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (6 Mar 2022)

Ya lo dijeron que tenían intención de subir el IVA, eliminar ivas reducidos y de subir impuestos a carburantes...LA SEMANA PASADA.
Que lo van a posponer unas semanas a que la gente se distraiga pero que allá vamos ..

Sólo quieren arruinar el país.


----------



## Disminuido (6 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> joder esa me duele que yo compro mucho



tranquilo dentro de poco no tendras dinero y no podras comprar


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (6 Mar 2022)

Ajo y agua esquiroles. Yo aún no he comprado nunca por amazon.

¿comprar qué? si hoy en día ya no hace falta comprar nada, parecéis mujeres.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Mar 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> A Sanchinflas le están presionando para que baje el sueldo de funcionarios y las pensiones, se le ve desmejorado además.
> No creo que recaude más con esta masacre de impuestos que está montando, solo queda la rebaja de los sueldos públicos.



Efectivamente esa es la cuestión y la rebaja que vino a pedirle el otro día la Vonder Láyer no es como.la que tuvo que hacer ZP ....es una rebaja real del 40-50% de los sueldos públicos así como un 25% de las pensiones.....eso se oye por los mentideros de la Moncloa


----------



## pepeleches (6 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Amazon es una plataforma digital intermediaria, exactamente igual que Uber.
> 
> Si piensas que hablar con términos en inglés te hace más conocedor o te otorga más razón, estás completamente equivocado. Lo único que consigues es parecer un analfabeto con tu propio idioma.



Creo que no conoces el modelo de negocio de Amazon...

Aunque para la inmensa mayoría Amazon es una plataforma de venta online, los verdaderos negocios de Amazon son AWS y Prime. Porque son negocios (especialmente AWS) con un valor añadido gigantesco. 

AWS nació porque el propio 'Amazon shopping', cuando empezó crecer, necesitaba de una tecnología de vanguardia que ni siquiera existía en el mercado. Y en una decisión sumamente inteligente, decidieron crear su propia división y comercializar sus propios productos. 

La tienda de Amazon tiene un margen increíblemente bajo. Necesita movilizar una cantidad ingente de personas (seguramente es la empresa con más empleados del mundo...), generar un volumen de ventas absurdo y tener un coste de venta permanentemente reducido para existir. La venta online B2C es un mundo de competencia atroz.

Eso significa que es un negocio inestable, porque solo funciona si te comes el mundo (como sí está haciendo ahora...), pero tienes el agravante de que el porcentaje de beneficio sobre facturación es muy escaso. Eso te hace débil, porque si entra un competidor que lo haga bien y se come una parte del mercado enseguida vienen los números rojos. 

Sin embargo AWS es lo contrario. Son productos de alta tecnología, caros, donde el margen es brutal. Los clientes son empresas, que encima pagan mensualmente con fidelización total. Y es el líder del sector. Y es que AWS reporta más beneficios que la tienda online al conjunto, teniendo como un 7% de empleados del total  . Imagina la diferencia de rentabilidad.

Prime es otra apuesta parecida. Con mucho menos personal (ni comparación...) puede tener facturaciones y márgenes estupendos, porque también se basa en suscripción y eso significa clientes que pagan todos los meses. De hecho si te fijas, la tienda está orientada a ser fuente de entrada de nuevos clientes de Prime. Y es lo que Amazon da importancia. 

¿Y por qué no 'se quita' la tienda, se podría pensar? Pues por bastantes razones. La primera, porque es lo que le hace famoso. La segunda, porque su estrategia se basa en reinvertir casi todo lo que genera en capital físico, centros de logística y demás, para asegurarse seguir siendo competitivo. Aunque proporcionalmente no ganen mucho dinero, con esta estrategia están haciendo que la posible competencia futura lo tenga cada vez más difícil. Además de que se están capitalizando bestialmente...

Y la tercera, porque es una plataforma con tanto uso que le sirve como puerta de entrada a otros servicios más interesantes en rentabilidad, como es Prime. Y ojo, que a lo tonto a lo tonto, su negocio publicitario ya es el tercero que factura más del mundo, solo por detrás de Google y Facebook. 

Con estas empresas tecnológicas pasa mucho que la gente solo ve la punta del iceberg. Yo me echaba las manos a la cabeza cuando la opinión mayoritaria cuando hace unas semanas Facebook amenazaba con largarse (menos mal que era un farol...), porque la gente solo pensaba en 'bah, podemos vivir sin esa red social'. 

Pero se olvidan completamente de que hay millones de empresas en Europa cuyo negocio necesita a Facebook (como pasa con otras plataformas...) para atraer a sus clientes.

Y es que la gente solo ve Facebook, Google, Amazon, por el servicio obvio, pero casi siempre desconocen que detrás suele haber mucho, muchísimo más. Que es de donde viene su facturación


----------



## pacomer (6 Mar 2022)

El comite de feladores de la gitanaka elegidos seleccionados por ella en plan Tinder aconsejarian a una empresa con un modelo de negocio quebrado que cobrase más a sus nuevos clientes y no cumpliera con los antiguos, para "cuadrar " un balance en numeros rojos y pedir mas deuda para simular que reparte beneficios.
Es decir que la Gitanaka y sus mariachis si se pusieran a gestionar una empresa privada incurririan,con sus mismas leyes, en estafa mercantil y penas de cárcel para "cuadrarle las cuentas" . Pero como son politicos y disparan con pólvora ajena encima los hideputas se pondrán medallas, gastaran como cerdos ahitos y esperaran que la gente les sigan votando engañandolos como subnormales.


----------



## alfamadrid (6 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour
> 
> 
> El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...
> ...



Pero qué dominio público ? No pagamos nuestro IBI anual ?? Es como pagar el Ibi del piso y el impuesto del coche del ayuntamiento y que nos sigan cobrando por aparcar en la vía pública


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## nada2 (6 Mar 2022)

A ver, como en breve sólo habrá para comida, amazon y netflix, es normal que suban el IVA reducido, pongan la tasa amazón y algo se les ocurrirá para netflix.
Para todo lo demás, no habrá dinero para gastar y por tanto poco se recaudará.

Si pusieran un impuesto a los bentleys se comerian los mocos porque pocos pueden comprarse un bentley...

Tienen que ir a por los pobres porque lo vamos a ser todos, por eso ya se adelantan ellos.
Lo de recortar gastos en chuminadas, si eso lo dejan para otro dia.


----------



## trellat (6 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Y es que la gente solo ve Facebook, Google, Amazon, por el servicio obvio, pero casi siempre desconocen que detrás suele haber mucho, muchísimo más. Que es de donde viene su facturación



solo dire una cosa.
amazon, feisbuck, google ... con sus cookies son empresas americanas ¿Qué coño hacen gestionando los datos personales de todos nosotros, estan sujetas a la LPDP?

A-PA-GAR coño ya ...


----------



## Abrojo (6 Mar 2022)

Vendran en drones


----------



## Cathar (6 Mar 2022)

No podrán un impuesto por tener la tele. Por eso no, que es necesario tener a la gente embaucada.


----------



## trellat (6 Mar 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Ajo y agua esquiroles. *Yo aún no he comprado nunca por amazon.*



Ni eso, ni meter una foto mia en feisbuk. Lo unico google y me jode, que remedio.
A ver si espabilamos de una vez los uropedos


----------



## pocoyo82 (6 Mar 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Como nadie les lleva a juicio por el abuso, siguen haciendo como les viene en la gana.




Y si les llevan a juicio dicen que sí que era ilegal encerrarnos, pero que pelillos a la mar


----------



## pepeleches (6 Mar 2022)

trellat dijo:


> solo dire una cosa.
> amazon, feisbuck, google ... con sus cookies son empresas americanas ¿Qué coño hacen gestionando los datos personales de todos nosotros, estan sujetas a la LPDP?
> 
> A-PA-GAR coño ya ...



Porque su negocio se basa en eso. No en venderlos, sino en comparar perfiles de compradores a tiempo real para que algoritmos decidan si mostrarte una u otra publicidad, y así optimizar el gasto. 

La gran diferencia es que si eres un soltero, la TV te va a sacar anuncios de potitos, y eso es tirar riqueza. En internet, gracias a estas comparativas, te saca anuncios de zapatillas de deportes porque eres runner o comida para perros porque tienes perro. No viaja tu identidad (a nadie le importa....), viaja tu perfil 

Servicios que están siendo utilizados por millones de empresas. Muchas de ellas sin estos servicios no tendrían forma alguna de competir, porque no tener este tipo de publicidad bien empleada puede minimizar el coste adquisición del cliente y hacer que proliferen un montón de negocios que de otra forma no se sostendrían. 

A día de hoy....muchísimas más de las que puedes imaginar. Coge la cantidad que piensas y multiplícalo por 10


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Mar 2022)

Va a tocar empezar a* entregar en bicicleta.*

He dicho.


----------



## trellat (6 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> *bien empleada *puede minimizar el coste adquisición del cliente y hacer que proliferen un montón de negocios que de otra forma no se sostendrían



Ni bien empleada ni pollas en vinagre.
Cuando compro en un tienda física la mayoría de las veces y si no pido factura ni me piden nombre completo, ni domicilio, ni dni, ni ip ...
La gente cuando se dispone a pagar en esos sitios debería ser más consciente de lo que hace. Cuando algo es barato o tiende a valor 0 ... hay truco ¿A cambio de qué?


----------



## Josemiguel3 (6 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Pero están locos?
> ¿En base a qué se paga esa tasa?



En base a sus cojones. ¿Acaso importa? Los rojos siempre hacen lo mismo, robar a los que producen. Son parásitos.

Si piensas que son parásitos, se entiende todo mucho mejor.


----------



## Gentilischi (6 Mar 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Me da que lo que hay en realidad es querer reducir el uso de combustible de las furgonetas...
> 
> 
> Y a eso hay algo que se suele olvidar y es reducir el uso de furgonetas, osea combustible porque es mas rentable poner los productos en un lugar que una furgoneta de casa en casa
> ...



>Aparte de que los repartos es una pequeña parte de sus beneficios cuando lo gordo está en la nube (AWS) siendo twitch otro buen ejemplo de ello ya que los datos tiene un buen nicho de mercado

Por favor, corrígeme si me equivoco, pero AWS y Twitch tienen menos importancia de lo que crees. En *2021* encontramos cocn que *AWS* supuso menos del *15%*. *Twitch* supuso *menos* del *5%*.


----------



## Gentilischi (6 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Creo que no conoces el modelo de negocio de Amazon...
> 
> Aunque para la inmensa mayoría Amazon es una plataforma de venta online, los verdaderos negocios de Amazon son AWS y Prime. Porque son negocios (especialmente AWS) con un valor añadido gigantesco.
> 
> ...



Por favor, podrías aportar *fuentes* de estas *afirmaciones*:

_>Y es que AWS reporta más beneficios que la tienda online al conjunto, teniendo como un 7% de empleados del total_

Desconozco el número de empleados, pero para nada supone mayor beneficio que el que el *venta online* aporta. *AWS* supone menos del *13%*.

_>los verdaderos negocios de Amazon son AWS y Prime_

El verdadero negocio es la* venta online* y *los servicios de 3os *(ej: comisión que cobra amazon por permitir a un 3o vender a través de su página web, utilizando sus servicios de logística). Con todo esto se lleva cerca de un *70%*.









How Amazon Makes Its Money


In 2019, Amazon generated $281 billion in total revenue—but where does all this revenue come from? Here’s a breakdown of how Amazon makes its money.




www.visualcapitalist.com
 










Por favor, corrígeme si me equivoco.


----------



## Nos dicen que llueve (6 Mar 2022)

Ya lo hacen







Raulisimo dijo:


> Va a tocar empezar a* entregar en bicicleta.*
> 
> He dicho.


----------



## cnk57 (6 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Hacienda ya tiene su 'tasa Amazon': grava el reparto a domicilio e incluye a El Corte Inglés, Ikea y Carrefour
> 
> 
> El grupo de expertos para la reforma fiscal ya ha presentado a María Jesús Montero su modelo de tasa Amazon. Y según lo recogido en el Libro Blanco que guiará los pasos de la...
> ...




Los expertos aún no se han enterado de cómo están las cosas.

Con la gasofa a más de 2, el comprar bobadas por internet se va a acabar.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Mar 2022)

Nos dicen que llueve dijo:


> Ya lo hacen



De nosotros, hablaba yo.


----------



## trellat (6 Mar 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> Con la gasofa a más de 2, el comprar bobadas por internet se va a acabar.



Es que es de cajon.
¿Donde esta que es mas rentable traerte un llavero de china que fabricarlo aquí ...?
"Ej que apesar del combustible en el viaje allí trabajan por un cuenco de arroz, no se andan con mandangas de sindicatos, convenios ..." MIERDA, las cosas valen lo que valen. No existe el buenobonitobarato


----------



## Gatoo_ (6 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Creo que no conoces el modelo de negocio de Amazon...
> 
> Aunque para la inmensa mayoría Amazon es una plataforma de venta online, los verdaderos negocios de Amazon son AWS y Prime. Porque son negocios (especialmente AWS) con un valor añadido gigantesco.
> 
> ...



He leído tres párrafos, no me has dicho nada que no sepa, y al ver el tocho que has soltado he optado por no seguir leyendo.

Estamos hablando de Amazon como *tienda y paquetería*, que es lo que se va a ver afectado con este impuesto. AWS y Prime no tienen nada o que ver con esto.


----------



## sashimi (7 Mar 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> No podrán un impuesto por tener la tele. Por eso no, que es necesario tener a la gente embaucada.



Pues en Alemania lo tienen así que por qué no


----------



## usuario baneado (7 Mar 2022)

¿Cuenta como entrega que te lo dejen en un box o picking point? Pues también!


----------



## Panko21 (7 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> He leído tres párrafos, no me has dicho nada que no sepa, y al ver el tocho que has soltado he optado por no seguir leyendo.
> 
> Estamos hablando de Amazon como *tienda y paquetería*, que es lo que se va a ver afectado con este impuesto. AWS y Prime no tienen nada o que ver con esto.





Gatoo_ dijo:


> He leído tres párrafos, no me has dicho nada que no sepa, y al ver el tocho que has soltado he optado por no seguir leyendo.
> 
> Estamos hablando de Amazon como *tienda y paquetería*, que es lo que se va a ver afectado con este impuesto. AWS y Prime no tienen nada o que ver con esto.



Hasta q le pongan un impuesto por ocupar espacio público online y ancho de banda, o se nos ha olvidado a Alierta, ehmm... Diciendo que deberiam pagarles por usar sus redes


----------



## 999999999 (7 Mar 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Ajo y agua esquiroles. Yo aún no he comprado nunca por amazon.
> 
> ¿comprar qué? si hoy en día ya no hace falta comprar nada, parecéis mujeres.



GILIPOLLAAAAAAASSSS

Otro paleto al ignore


----------



## JuanMacClane (9 Mar 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Ajo y agua esquiroles. Yo aún no he comprado nunca por amazon.
> 
> ¿comprar qué? si hoy en día ya no hace falta comprar nada, parecéis mujeres.



Vuelvo a repetir, leed el artículo *completo*, porque aunque lo llaman tasa Amazon , afecta a *TODO* el comercio online, *incluyendo las tiendas pequeñas que venden por catálogo* (que hay bastantes en España)


----------



## trellat (9 Mar 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetir, leed el artículo *completo*



Lo hemos hecho amigo.
El dinero contante, sonante y en mano. Fuera bizum, paypal ...


----------



## pepeleches (11 Mar 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Por favor, podrías aportar *fuentes* de estas *afirmaciones*:
> [...]



https://directivosygerentes.es/directivosygerentes/noticias/aws-la-division-que-mas-beneficios-reporta-a-amazon

Revenue son ingresos. El comercio B2c es un sector que en general tiene unos márgenes bajísimos, fruto de que la competencia suele ser brutal.

Sin embargo AWS con unos ingresos mucho más bajos tiene más beneficios con muchísimos menos recursos, porque es una actividad de altísimo valor añadido.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (11 Mar 2022)

La mayoría de españoles quiere más gasto público, más chiringuitos, más impuestos. Pues ahí lo tienen. No entiendo tanta queja. Ni un solo político colgando de ninguna farola.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (11 Mar 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Pues en Alemania lo tienen así que por qué no



Si os parecen pocos todos los impuestos que se han pagado para pagar las subvenciones y ayudas que estas sanguijuelas reciben...


----------



## TheYellowKing (11 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Date una vuelta por wallapop y vinted
> Bicicletas usadas más caras que nuevas
> Libros usados más caros que nuevos
> 
> ...



Para eso existe una valoración de la compra. Yo no he tenido ni un problema y cuando ha llegado algo que no me convencía directamente he acordado con el vendedor un nuevo precio y la diferencia por bizum a mi cuenta. En wallapop el problema es que hay mucha gente que no está acostumbrada a vender, algunos aprenderán otros acabarán con 1000 votos negativos.


----------



## Ungaunga (11 Mar 2022)

Mientras no pongan la tasa Doritos o la tasa Campurrianas, burbuja.info no se moverá del sofá.


----------

